# Ý Nghĩa chữ cái trên biển số xe ở Việt Nam



## Xinh (9 Tháng chín 2012)

[h=2]
   
[/h] [h=2]
  Các kí hiệu chữ cái xuất hiện trên biển số xe như QT, DA, KC, TM vẫn  luôn mang lại sự tò mò cho nhiều người. Chính vì vậy, đôi khi vẫn có  những cuộc tranh cãi thú vị xung quanh những kí tự này.
[/h] 
Thực  tế, các kí tự này đều được quy định trong Thông tư số  01/2007/TT-BCA-C11 Bộ Công an đã ban hành. Thông tư này quy định về việc  tổ chức đăng ký, cấp biển số, phương tiện giao thông cơ giới đường bộ. Mời bạn cùng tìm hiểu.
*Biển số xe của cơ quan Nhà nước*







Xe  không làm kinh doanh của cơ quan hành chính nhà nước; cơ quan quyền lực  nhà nước; cơ quan xét xử, kiểm sát; lực lượng Công an nhân dân; các cơ  quan của Đảng; tổ chức chính trị – xã hội: Biển số nền màu xanh, chữ và số màu trắng. Sê-ri biển số sử dụng 1 trong 5 chữ cái sau đây: A, B, C, D, E.
*Biển số xe của doanh nghiệp, cá nhân*




​
Xe của các doanh nghiệp; xe làm kinh tế của cơ quan quản lý nhà nước; tổ chức sự nghiệp; sự nghiệp có thu; xe cá nhân: Biển số nền màu trắng, chữ và số màu đen. Sê-ri biển số sử dụng 1 trong 15 chữ cái sau đây: F, H, K, L, M, N, P, R, S, T, U, V, X, Y, Z.
Xe của các liên doanh nước ngoài, doanh nghiệp 100% vốn nước ngoài, xe thuê của nước ngoài có ký hiệu “LD”.
Xe của các dự án có ký hiệu “DA”.
Rơ-moóc, sơ-mi rơ-moóc có ký hiệu “R”.
*Biển số xe trong quân đội*




​
Các xe mang biển kiểm soát màu đỏ: Ký hiệu chữ gồm 2 chữ cái đi liền nhau, trong đó chữ cái đầu tiên có nghĩa là:
A: Quân đoàn. Ví dụ, AA là Quân đoàn 1, AB là Quân đoàn 2.
B:  Bộ Tư lệnh hoặc Binh chủng. Ví dụ, BT là Bộ Tư lệnh Tăng thiết giáp, BD  (Bộ Tư lệnh Đặc công), BH (Bộ Tư lệnh Hóa học), BC (Binh chủng Công  Binh), BT (Binh chủng Thông tin liên lạc), BP (Bộ tư lệnh biên phòng).
H: Học viện. Ví dụ, HB là Học viện lục quân, HH là Học viện quân y.
K:  Quân khu. KA (Quân khu 1), KB (Quân khu 2), KC (Quân khu 3), KD (Quân  khu 4), KV (Quân khu 5), KP (Quân khu 7), KK (Quân khu 9), KT (Quân khu  Thủ đô).
Q: Quân chủng. QP (Quân chủng Phòng không), QK (Quân chủng không quân), QH (Quân chủng hải quân).
T:  Tổng cục. TC (Tổng cục Chính trị), TH (Tổng cục Hậu cần), TK (Tổng cục  Công nghiệp quốc phòng), TT (Tổng cục kỹ thuật), TM (Bộ Tổng Tham mưu).
Xe Quân đội làm kinh tế có ký hiệu “KT”.
*Biển số xe cơ quan, tổ chức và cá nhân nước ngoài*




​
Xe của tổ chức quốc tế và nhân viên nước ngoài có thân phận ngoại giao làm việc cho các tổ chức đó: biển số nền màu trắng, chữ và số màu đen; có sê-ri ký hiệu QT hay NG màu đỏ. Riêng biển số  xe của người đứng đầu cơ quan đại diện các tổ chức của Liên hợp quốc,  có thêm gạch màu đỏ đè ngang lên giữa các chữ số chỉ quốc tịch và thứ tự  đăng ký.
Xe của tổ chức; văn phòng đại diện; cá nhân người nước ngoài (kể cả lưu học sinh): biển số nền màu trắng, chữ và số màu đen, có ký hiệu “NN”.


----------

